# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Giải pháp chống xoắn cho máy khổ lớn.

## CKD

*Giải pháp chống xoắn cho máy khổ lớn.*
*Những máy khổ lớn, với chúng ta thông dụng như máy router gỗ, máy plasma oxy-fuel có kích thước lớn, trục X dài, thường dẫn động bằng 2 motor (thường được gọi là double Y). Thì việc bị xoắn vặn, không vuông góc XY là nỗi lo của tất cả những ai vận hành máy. Ít nhiều gì có thể chúng ta đã gặp qua tình trạng này. Nguyên nhân chủ yếu là khung máy yếu, dẫn động độc lập 2 bên trục X.*
Thử nghĩ..
- Hôm nay dừng máy, mọi thứ đều ổn. Di dời máy bằng tay và sáng hôm sau, khi tiếp tục công việc chúng ta phát hiện ra XY đã không còn vuông nữa. Lỗi này hay gặp vì chúng ta ít khi đẩy đồng thời được trục X, mà chỉ đẩy một bên trục X. Mất cân bằng lực khiến trục X bị lệch.
- Với những máy chạy step thường, đang chạy vì lý do gì đó 1 trong 2 motor trục Y bị mất bước nên trục X bị lệch nên X không vuông với Y nữa.
- Với những máy chạy servo thì việc cân tải không đúng trên trục X, dẫn tới việc 1 trong 2 con servo bị hunting. Nhẹ thì lệch trục, nặng có thể xoắn hỏng cả trục X.
- Bao nhiêu lý do khác có thể tác động tới.

*Hậu quả là.. hỏng phôi do không vuông, cân chỉnh lại mất nhiều thời gian và công sức.*


Chủ đề đã bàn về vấn đề vặn xoắn trên máy router

*Để giải quyết các vấn đề này có nhiều cách.*
- Liên kết dẫn động 2 bên bằng trục lap hoặc dây đay. _Cách này là tốt nhất nhưng lại tốn kém và phức tạp._
- Dùng motor tùy động loại vòng kín (closed) như hybridstep (HBS), step servo, servo v.v... _có cải thiện nhưng chưa triệt để._
- Dùng cử để tái xác định vị trí sau khi phát hiện lệch. Hoặc phải về home thông minh, tự hiệu chỉnh cân bằng v.v...
- Cân bằng 2 bên bằng dây chằng.

*Với những máy đã và đang sử dụng thì theo cá nhân. Giải pháp cân bằng 2 bên bằng dây chằng là hợp lý hơn cả. Dể thực hiện.*
Mô hình thế này





Vật tư









Nguồn https://cockrum.net/cnc.html

----------

anhcos, CBNN, conga, duonghoang, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## CKD

Một giải pháp khác

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/diy-cn...ving-knot.html

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## thuyên1982

cũng chỉ dùng cho khổ máy nhỏ thôi bác hả. máy khổ lớn thì không hy vọng rồi

----------


## CKD

Máy khổ lớn thì theo mô hình chữ U ở dưới đó bác.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tuấn

Kiểu chữ U em hay nghịch cho mấy thứ nâng hạ mà các góc phải lên đồng thời và đều nhau, còn kéo thì móc vào chỗ nào nó cũng lên cân, hay phết  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

quá hay, thank cụ CKD nhé. hốt ngay

----------


## mocmien

Cám tạ cụ CKD, hốt luôn

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Biết viết khá bổ ích
Cảm ơn

----------

